# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Սենց նկար դուք դեռ չեք տեսել...

## shgalex

http://freenet.am/~shgalex/
Եթե  հետաքրքրեց  գրեք  gegamgev@freenet.am :Hands Up:

----------

Ֆոտոն (20.12.2010)

----------


## Arisol

Լավն են, դուրս եկան: Ու՞մ գործերն են:

----------


## shgalex

> Լավն են, դուրս եկան: Ու՞մ գործերն են:


Եթե  չեմ  սխալվում, անունը  Հենդոյա: :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Եթե  չեմ  սխալվում, անունը  Հենդոյա:


Հենդո՞ :Think:  … Անծանոթ ա… Իսկ Փեր անունն ի՞նչ ա :Wink:  :

----------


## shgalex

> Հենդո՞ … Անծանոթ ա… Իսկ Փեր անունն ի՞նչ ա :


Ում՞  անունը: :Ok:

----------


## Արսեն

սաղն ել լավն են  :Smile:  ով է հեղինակը?

----------


## Selene

Իրոք լավն էին ու ,ամենակարևորը, յուրատիպ :Hands Up:  
Շատ հավանեցի :Smile:

----------


## kiki

ճիշտն ասած թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալով մտածեցի որ մի հրաշք պետք է տեսնեմ, իրականում իհարկե գեղեցիկ գործեր են, բայց որ նման բան չենք տեսել, շատ ուժեղ էր ասված... :Smile: 

ինչևէ, ես այս ոճի սիրահար չեմ, բայց ինչպես նշեցի, գեղեցիկ գործեր էին, հատկապես 7 , 8  ու 10-ը...իմիջիայլոց, ինձ թվում է որ այս բոլորը մի հեղինակի գործեր չեն, ինչ որ տարբեր ձեռագրեր եմ տեսնում, բայց հնարավոր է սխալվեմ: 

Այ շատ դուրս եկան հորթուկների ու կթվորուհու նկարը, գյուղական  ու քաղաքային տեսարանները : շատ գեղեցիկ ու ինքնատիպ գործեր էին, իմիջիայլոց, հորթուկների նկարը ինձ թվում է մի անգամ արդեն տեսել եմ, բայց չեմ հիշում որտեղ, համենայն դեպս նման տպավորություն է ...
հատուկ ուզում եմ նշել 28 ու 29-ը , շատ գեղեցիկ գործեր են ...

----------


## Բարեկամ

Իսկ սենցնե՞րը …

----------


## Guest

Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հեդոն հենց *shgalex*-ն ա :Smile:  Իր նկարնենրնա մարդը տեղադրել սենց ամպագոռգոր վերնագրի տակ:

Ճիշտ եմ ենթադրել shgale՞x  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Այս նկարներն արված են կավիճով սալահատակին :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> http://freenet.am/~shgalex/
> Եթե  հետաքրքրեց  գրեք  gegamgev@freenet.am


Ձեռագիրը  ծանոթ է :Think: , հետաքրքիր է Հենրիկ Ոսկանյանը որևէ կապ ու՞նի Սուրեն Ոսկանյանի հետ

----------


## Dayana

Հիացած եմ  :Love:

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

Ավստրիական ավիաուղիների գովազդն է Պրահայում : 
Գրված է՝
Արեվելյան Եվրոպան մեզ մոտ սկսվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ մնացած բոլոր ավիաուղիների մոտ վերջանում է :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ավստրիական ավիաուղիների գովազդն է Պրահայում : 
> Գրված է՝
> Արեվելյան Եվրոպան մեզ մոտ սկսվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ մնացած բոլոր ավիաուղիների մոտ վերջանում է :


արաաաաա.... Խայտառակվեցինք ամբողջ Եվրոպայով մեկ!  :Shok:

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

Թափանցիկ մարդը

----------


## Quadro

> http://freenet.am/~shgalex/
> Եթե  հետաքրքրեց  գրեք  gegamgev@freenet.am


Իսկ սրանց իմաստը ինչ-որ մեկը կարա բացատրի?

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Դեղին ձմերուկ 



Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց

----------


## Empty`Tears

Հուսով եմ չեք տեսել.. :Wink:

----------


## Malu

> Հուսով եմ չեք տեսել..


Վայ 2-րդ նկարի մտահղացումը շատ լավն էր  :Hands Up: 
Սա էլ իմ կողմից …

----------

